# Replacement for light



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's the issue I have - My aquarium came with the hood and light. It's a 29g (30" wide) aquarium. The light that came with it is only 17w and the hood says 20w - what would I need to get this up to 65 watt without replacing the whole hood since it is oak trimmed and want to keep it that way? I was looking at this: Light but am not sure if it will be what I need. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That should work. A two-bulb unit would be better, though, since a 29 is both tall and long and one single bulb won't give as much coverage as you'd like. A 2X65 would give you enough light to grow about anything you wish, and it would be enough to make your CO2 injector actually useful.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> That should work. A two-bulb unit would be better, though, since a 29 is both tall and long and one single bulb won't give as much coverage as you'd like. A 2X65 would give you enough light to grow about anything you wish, and it would be enough to make your CO2 injector actually useful.


Okay, so this one?: http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=215&strVarSel=926,920,930,935


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually neither of those fixtures would fit with my hood - I should have gotten a canopy lol. Anyway, instead I got the VHO ballast that I will replace with my current and a 75w 10000k bulb. I will add a second bulb later, but this is all I could afford for now and I hope will suffice, 75w is much better than 17


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

RSidetrack said:


> ... what would I need to get this up to 65 watt without replacing the whole hood since it is oak trimmed and want to keep it that way? ... Any thoughts?


RS: I believe that you have cycled past this point but the keys to the kingdom here is AH Supply.

TR


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> RS: I believe that you have cycled past this point but the keys to the kingdom here is AH Supply.
> 
> TR


 I should have waited to order - oh well, live and learn - that would have been cheaper and worked so well


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

AH Supply is not much cheaper. They add alot for shipping and then when you have to buy materials to make an enclosure (unless you have one already) then it ends up being more than an already built fixture.

The reflectors are better, yes, but it isn't much cheaper.


I would go with a single 65w fixture unless you have pressurized co2 and plan to dose fertilizers diligently. DIY (yeast method) co2 can't keep up with that high of light....and without a fert routine, you'll be battling algae like something serious. I've tried it before and ended up buying a pressurized system.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> AH Supply is not much cheaper. They add alot for shipping and then when you have to buy materials to make an enclosure (unless you have one already) then it ends up being more than an already built fixture.
> 
> The reflectors are better, yes, but it isn't much cheaper.
> 
> ...



I went with a new ballast with a 75 watt bulb to replace my current one - would this be fine? It is the DIY co2 so I don't want to have to battle algae . I was going to add a second later, but if 75 watts is plenty then I will stick to that.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey, let me know how this system works out. I will be upgrading my 29 gallon system at some point in the near future.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

COM said:


> Hey, let me know how this system works out. I will be upgrading my 29 gallon system at some point in the near future.


Will do - I am hoping for good results as I'd hate to kill off my plants  and also would hate to generate algae


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

75w is perfect.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Replaced the ballast and light today - have 75w 10000k bulb now - looks a good bit brighter, actually expected more :-( - would I not notice a huge difference? I do know the gravel and plants are lit up a lot better now.


----------

